# How To Start Vegetable Seeds In a Seed Tray



## element321 (Jun 24, 2010)

I had a tray like that but its in bad shape after 2 seasons of use.

I use to start my veggies from seed, but now I just buy seedlings. It in the long run it cheaper and I don't kill them off or go out of town on buisness and they dry up under the grown lamps in my grow closest. 

Next year, I will start some peppers and tomatoes from seeds since I am trying exotic plants that you can't find at local nurseries.


----------



## Bill_Brikiatis (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Tee -- Good idea to pre-moisten the seed starter mix. I used to water from the top after putting the seeds in --without water the starter mix first. As a result, the seeds would float around. Not good. You'd never know exactly where they'd end up in the cell. 

Have you ever tried starting seeds in paper pots? What do you think of the idea?


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Bill! I've found that watering from the top can be a pain LOL Watering from the bottom works much better for me because it ensures the roots are well watered and it seems to keep the seed starting mix more evenly moist.

Starting seeds in paper pots is a very economical solution! The only problem I've had with using paper pots is keeping them well watered without the pot coming apart. I'm sure I was doing something wrong because a lot of people use them with no hiccups. If you use them this year, please let me know how they do!


----------



## Open_Pollinated_Seeds (Feb 22, 2011)

Excellent advice. Also for starting seeds outside you can use row cover to keep seed from drying out while you wait for them to sprout.


----------



## Greta1 (Mar 13, 2011)

The one year we saved all our little water bottles with lids. I got a funnel poured in my starter dirt and then added seeds and marked the outside of the bottles with what seed was in it. we added enough water to moisten the dirt and left them on the dashboard of an old car we had but didn`t use in our driveway where they got alot of sun. I checked the moisture every 3 days and soon enough we had beautiful vege plants starting. When they grew to the top of the bottle we cut the top off and let them grow a little more until it was warm enough to plant. It was Great. The kids had alot of fun with this project. It was great seeing the Green House effect in little bottles. After we planted we recycled the bottles and did it again the next year...Our veges were the best that we had ever grown..


----------



## catherine (Jun 23, 2012)

Great idea.must try that with my kids.Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------

